
Show HN: Stop using sticky notes to remember stuff - marcperel
https://www.thoughttrain.cc/
======
ApolloRising
The scrolling is a bit distracting after you enter a few items on the list.
Can you make it optional? A delete button for items would be nice as well.

~~~
marcperel
Sure, so:

\- If you highlight more than one note it automatically scrolls, you just need
to leave one note highlighted at a time and it'll stop scrolling (this isn't
obvious in the UX, so I need to change how it works, maybe adding a checkbox)

\- You can delete notes, just hover over them, click the green tick, then go
to archives (bottom right), and delete them from there.

But thanks for the feedback, I want to release an update which helps get on
top of these common questions.

------
23andwalnut
The "see it in action" button really needs to be more prominent. Or the video
itself should be the focus of the landing page rather than the Gumroad
widget...

~~~
marcperel
Thanks, I'm still working on the way the video is integrated, I haven't been
able to sit down and style that portion as well as I'd like.

The Gumroad embed has actually worked really well so far as a clear call to
action, the download-to-paid rate is 10%.

------
amirathi
The only visual I care to see is tucked inside of a frame with coffee and
camera taking more space on the side. Please don't do that.

~~~
marcperel
Thanks that's worthwhile feedback!

------
marcperel
I got really tired of using the default sticky note widget on my Mac, so I
created an app which I can use to remember stuff in between checking Hacker
News, Twitter and Product Hunt.

